# laparoscopic incisional hernia repair and omentum resection help



## coder25 (Jan 7, 2010)

If the physician performs a laparoscopic incisional hernia repair and omentum resection, would I code 49255 with 49654, or is that included?

Thanks.


----------



## coder25 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry, it was a lap omental resection.  What code would be used for that?


----------



## kitkatcoder (Jan 7, 2010)

I would usee 49329 for th lap omental resection


----------



## coder25 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

